# Reaper + USB Guitar Link = Frustration!!



## XIII (Feb 6, 2012)

Right, I have been avoiding asking, as I like to get my head in about stuff and work it out for myself, but this is driving me insane!

I have Reaper set up on my new Laptop and use a USB guitar link. 

So I set up Reaper, everything is fine!

I plug in USB guitar link, it updates and computer accepts device.

I open Reaper, create a new track, arm for recording and switch track monitoring on - Success! I can hear myself!

I open preferences to adjust recording offset (as I had done so with previous methods)

Click Ok


Now I cannot hear any monitoring of the track, you can see the levels moving, but not one peep from the speakers! 

I go to Audacity, record a riff and it plays back a riff, but I cannot monitor it.


I have no idea what I have done  Have reset Reaper to factory settings and still nothing, the correct device is selected and havent changed anything else, I am just now frustrated to hell with this as I have waited ages to get this laptop for recording!


Can anyone shed some light on this? Has anyone experienced something similar? I should know how to do this, but I am at a loose end and have to go to work now 

Please can anyone help??


----------



## mgh (Feb 6, 2012)

what are you monitoring through? ie are you using the laptop's inbuilt speakers? i think the usb guitar link is one way ad/da conversion, so in effect you have 2 soundcards working together, or not...and why are you offseting recording? do you mean compensating for recording latency ie nudging the audio by xx samples?


----------



## XIII (Feb 6, 2012)

mgh said:


> what are you monitoring through? ie are you using the laptop's inbuilt speakers? i think the usb guitar link is one way ad/da conversion, so in effect you have 2 soundcards working together, or not...and why are you offseting recording? do you mean compensating for recording latency ie nudging the audio by xx samples?



Well originally, I was putting the output of my pod 2.0 thru the line in on my laptop, the latency offset was me trying to compensate, i didnt offset samples, just the milliseconds. I've learned that thru the line in method is daft.

The USB has a line out for monitoring (which I run to an external speaker/headphones) so I jack in and monitor out of the link itself, which worked nicely until I encountered this problem. I only mention the offset as I remember noticing the latency was considerably less than the previous method.

This prompted me to reset the offset for recording, and when I did that, the monitoring of the track stopped. Which is frustrating as I had it working perfectly, I have re installed Reaper and reset to factory settings and still see a signal but nothing is coming thru the external speaker/headphones.

I hope that makes sense lol


----------



## mgh (Feb 6, 2012)

ah ok, i think you want to be reducing the latency? 
go to Preferences in reaper (CTRL+P) then audio>devices and make sure the USB link is given as the in and out device; it may have somehow reset to the laptop soundcard? you can also adjust the latency from here too, if your guitar link has an ASIO driver then press the ASIO button.
if your USB link is listed, then it could be the main outs in reaper have been muted or had their outputs changed?


----------



## XIII (Feb 6, 2012)

mgh said:


> ah ok, i think you want to be reducing the latency?
> go to Preferences in reaper (CTRL+P) then audio>devices and make sure the USB link is given as the in and out device; it may have somehow reset to the laptop soundcard? you can also adjust the latency from here too, if your guitar link has an ASIO driver then press the ASIO button.
> if your USB link is listed, then it could be the main outs in reaper have been muted or had their outputs changed?



I went back into the preferences to check the devices hadn't switched or anything, and it still registers as the USB Codec (under WMD Kernel), I tried switching to the other devices, I think I tried ASIO but I was in a rush to leave earlier, so will need to try that to double make sure. Switching to another device activates the external mic and starts a hideous feedback loop! (weird I know). 
No matter how I select the USB codec, it still wont play through external speaker. System sounds still work fine, but it just seems to be the guitar monitoring that wont work or even playback what I record.

Edit : Oh, and the latency is not an issue, as the USB link works fine, I just must of clicked on something I shouldnt of.


----------



## XIII (Feb 6, 2012)

This is the very Guitar Link in question


----------



## XIII (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok, so I managed to sort the issue. I ended up downloading the Behringer drivers for it, it seems to of done the trick! I just need to lower the latency now, it's microscopic but when playing back with the click, you can hear it is just behind it.

One step closer to recording again!


----------

